# 40B need opinions on rock and wood "now with wood!"



## Fuze (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually think that this scape is already operating at a high level.

The only thing I would do is to thin out the substrate from the sides and front, you are cutting out a lot of visual space that way. Make it slope from front to back to some degree and you will have a nice setup.

It will be difficult to add wood into that scape and maintain any discernable scale...I think you nailed it already.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fish jihad (Mar 1, 2014)

Incoherent rambling forthcoming:
This is the second time in two days ive seen a convex and concave arrangement used in the same tank. I honestly cant decide if its awesome or a no-no. Allow me to explain.
The rocks.. if you draw a line across the tops you get a semi-circle. If you do the same to the substrate you get the same semi circle in the opposite direction. If you connect the two you get an ellipse. So although your arrangement is really good, the problem is the eyes much choose whether they will go up or down.... at the same time. The arrangement is just symetrical enough that there is no preference.
My humble idea is to pick your focal point, then add a plant or wood that will force the eye to choose the upper or lower paths. However, you also have a gap in the middle which draws the eye to the back center. If thats your focal point then the semi-circles become less tempting to the eyes. The rocks frame the center, and therefore reinforce a center focused arrangement. 
My advice...remove the shorter rock almost dead center. Pick a plant or piece of wood and butt it up to the tall rock on the right, where it has that little notch at the bottom.
Im fairly certain i way over thought this. But your hardscape was really nice and deserved some thought. Good luck


----------



## Paintcraze (Apr 4, 2013)

My personal opinion is that the rocks are too big for the tank and/or there are too many of them. I also think the arrangement is a little too symmetrical.


----------



## Yuuki_Akitsuki (Jan 15, 2015)

I enjoy this scape very much. 
The rock in the dead center is what really gives this layout its allusion of depth. If anything maybe work with the substrate a little. Removing a little would help, but if you choose not to, smoothing it out in the corners would help. Maybe shift the largest rock on the right side so it's a little more horizontal and visually overlaps the rock at the back center. I wish I could make a tank this nice. What are your planting plans? Stocking plans? I truly enjoy this layout. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Imzadi (Jul 25, 2014)

I think the rock arrangement looks great but I would take some of the sand out of there to lower the rocks down. It looks funny with them sticking up so high. I have a 40 breeder is well and they are a little bit more difficult to decorate because they are so short.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Really nice. Looking forward to seeing how wood fits in, it looks so complete already. I like seeing tanks like this with massive hard scapes.

I do wish either this was a rimless tank or the rocks are completely inside the tank though.

The sand is very dramatic sloped like that but it won't stay once water is in the tank unless you do heavy duty slope supports and maybe not even then.


----------



## Sluggo (Nov 6, 2010)

I really like it. I wouldn't even plant it. Use really low light with some Blind Cave Tetras or something.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I think this scape is almost finished as it is, it's pretty great. Not sure I would add wood, but no harm in trying.

I like the little rock in the middle, it helps to add some perspective. I would move it a little closer to the larger rocks on the left so that it ties in better and doesn't look seperate.

This is very Amano-like, nice work!!


----------



## Yokai (Dec 7, 2014)

In my opinion.. move the left set to the left third (you should know rule of thirds) and get rid of the right completely. Make left and right of the mound slope downward. Carpet around and done. With that type of round rock I suggest dwarf baby tears. Just my opinion though..


----------



## Hiddentanks (Aug 9, 2013)

Decided to do one more rescape before I call it a night. I think something like this would work better with wood.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't think you should put wood in there . You've got some interesting rocks and have the potential for a successful layout , IMHO the first and sixth ones down on your original post and the one in your last post would be keepers for me .


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I like the last rescape. Maybe try removing the shortest rock section (just below the cord that is kinda pointing at it) so there is a pathway between the two tall groupings? I think that would look nice as well.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, just goes to show how much having adequate materials helps. Love all the ideas you have had so far probably partly because those rocks have so much character.

What sort of scape are you planning? Closed in riverbank with plants growing in rock crevices or open iwagumi? Shrimp would be fantastic in a river bank tank with lots of mosses or could have a big group of a small schooling fish if you go landscape iwagumi with foreground plants and stems behind the rocks.


----------



## Yuuki_Akitsuki (Jan 15, 2015)

My personnel favorite is the sixth image in the original post. I think it has so much character that it doesn't even need driftwood. No matter which scape you decide on I think this tank will turn out very nice.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

If you're committed to adding wood to the tank, I would say you need to lose some of the rocks to make room.

However I really like the way it looks with just rocks...this scape is good:










But if you take the center rock and move it a little so there is a gap on both sides between it and the next rock like in this pic, it would give the scape more depth...










Then just add a low growing foreground plant in the center and something a little taller to fill in between the rocks, and you'll have the classic Amano style nature aquarium. Would look great with a single species school of tetras.

A good easy to grow option that would quickly fill this tank is _Hydroctyle sp. "japan"_. It would cover the entire substrate and then start climbing up the sides of the rocks.


Also, make sure to leave enough room between the rocks and the glass that you can scrape algae off the glass...I've made that error recently in an aquascape.


----------



## Hiddentanks (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the advice and complements. I got the light up and possibly decided on a hardscape. Endler's idea of planting is what I was thinking about. Plants I currently have are needle leaf java fern, mini pella, Blyxa Japonica, x-mas moss, anubis bonsi, sag rep., and Rotala rotundifolia. Since I'm not buying wood right I'm open to plant suggestions, rock switching, or rotating. I look forward to finishing up the hardscape and starting a tank journal! (I also included a top shot so you can see areas open for planting forgot to take one of the 2nd.) I'm going to choose from one of these two scapes to go forward with so let me hear what you got.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I agree with just rocks, this is going to look good


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=420050&d=1422193507 I absolutely love this setup you could make this one have really nice depth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

